# catless mids



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have a 2006 GTO M6. have K&N and spintech catback. is it possible to put aftermarket catless mids on the stock headers? if so where can i get them?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

JBA and Magnaflow mids may bolt up to stock headers. The JBA shortie headers bolt up to stock mids no problem so the opposite may work.


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

ok thanks...im tryin to eliminate my cats but dont wanna spend a grand right now on headers.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

You can get pacesetter steel lts and mid pipes for about $400.
They will last 3-4 years or longer. Coated, about $100 more.
Just the JBA mids will cost close to that.

Larry


----------

